# Indiana University Ski & Snowboard Club Winter Break Trip: Park City, UT Jan 2-9 '11



## Petey011 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Indiana University Ski & Snowboard Club Winter Break Trip: Park City, UT Jan 2-9 '11*

The Indiana University Ski & Snowboard Club's annual winter break trip is to Park City, Utah this year! Dates for the trip will be somewhere around January 2nd-January 9th, 2011. We will leave by bus from the Showalter Fountain on the Indiana University, Bloomington, Indiana campus. The price will be around $600 which will include luxury bus transportation to and from Park City, a full week in luxury, ski in ski out condos and 4 days of lift passes (with the option to add on a 5th.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Park City? You have to bring the crowd to my mountain?


----------

